# Independent visa (sub 189) and sponsored (sub 190) visa



## smiley (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like to ask if consolidated skilled occupation list can apply for the independent skilled (sub 189) visa? I was just confuse on which type of visa to apply if you have an occupation of historian / university lecturer? Or having an occupation like this should be nominated by state territory? Thank you...I hope somebody will give me insights with regards to this matter...thanks Australia forum..your such a big help in guiding me for my visa application


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Smiley -

If you have an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) and have IELTS test results of 6 or more on all bands and a positive skills assessment, you can then lodge an Expression of Interest (EOI) and await an invitation to apply for the subclass 189 independent skilled visa. There is no guarantee you'll get an invitation - it's based on your points test score.

If your occupation is on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and you have the IELTS and skills assessment as above, you can lodge an EOI and apply to an Australian state or territory for sponsorship for the subclass 190 State/Territory Sponsored Skilled Visa if the state is currently sponsoring for your occupation (not all states sponsor all occupations on the CSOL list). Sometimes states add additional requirements for certain occupations, such as IELTS 7 instead of 6, etc. If you get sponsored by a state, then your EOI generates an invitation based on that sponsorship and you can then apply for the 190 visa.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## smiley (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Northam....your information given was very helpful in my initial step of my Australian visa application. Am I right that the application for visa 190 is much more longer compared to visa 189? And a friend of mine from Australia told me its quite hard for me to be sponsored since the government will utilized first the Australian citizen for that particular occupation? How possible that applicants from outside Australia will get sponsored? Thank you


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

The major difference is that the 190 application requires a successful state/territory sponsorship. If a state or territory has an occupation on their skills in demand list, that means they are willing to sponsor non-Australians to work in that occupation. So it might be helpful to check the Skilled Migration websites for the Australian states you are considering, and see what occupations why have on their Migration Plan pages or occupation list pages - that would indicate what occupations they are currently sponsoring non-Australians for.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## smiley (Jan 27, 2013)

Now I understand a bit. With regards to chosen occupation, will I only select one occupation? Since there were occupation that is somehow connected with other occupation? Like for example, I am a historian graduate but my job experiences relied heavily on teaching at the university (history subjects)? Or the occupation should I choose should so somehow connected with my occupation?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Smiley -

For an Australian immigration application, you'll need to choose one occupation - the occupation that your educational qualifications and work experience best qualify you for. That will be the occupation that determines the skills assessment authority and requirements, etc.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## smiley (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi mr. Mark Northam...I just want to ask with regards to nomination visa class 190. In my EOI, will I specify which among the Australian state will I choose (in accordance to their demand in occupation list) or my application will just be open among the 6 states and ey will be the one to invite me if ever ill pass their qualifications? Thank you


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Smiley -

In your EOI you would specify which state you prefer, making sure it is a state that is currently sponsoring for your occupation (not all states sponsor all occupations on the CSOL list - you need to check with the state directly to confirm that they are sponsoring, and that they don't have any additional requirements above the DIAC minimums).

Then, you would prepare a state sponsorship application package and make application to the state for sponsorship. If you are approved for sponsorship, they would then cause the DIAC system to issue you an invitation right away based on your EOI. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## smiley (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi. Mr. Northam..can I choose more than one state for the sub class 190 Australian visa as long as the occupation I have is in there occupation list? Thank you


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Smiley -

Yes. But make sure you take notice of each State's requirements, sponsorship application process, and especially any additional requirements (like IELTS 6.5 or 7) that some states add on top of DIAC's requirements.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## smiley (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi mr. Northam and good evening. Applying for state sponsorship which comes first, the application of the EOI or the application process the chosen state application system? Thank you


----------



## smiley (Jan 27, 2013)

Added to that, what if the occupation chosen is some thing closely related to the course finished but no work experienced? Since the work experienced is also closely related to my field? Like for example, I am a historian by profession but my 6 years of experienced was into teaching history...and then in Western Australia, there was an instruction given, that the occupation must be in the nominated list or closely related occupation. Gallery and museum curator is closely related to my field history.. Can I choose the gallery and museum curator but with no experienced? Thanks


----------



## smiley (Jan 27, 2013)

Just want to ask if the Tasmanian state sponsorship will accept application from outside Australia particularly in Tasmania since I was able to read their new guidelines that they only accept for graduateso a Tasmanian education institution? I hope I was wrong in understanding the guidelines....thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Smiley -

First EOI, then application for state sponsorship if you are going for 190 visa. With either you need to get skills assessment, which is primarily based on your educational qualification so start there. But to get points for work, it must be closely related to your nominated occupation. So satisfying skills assessment requirements AND points test requirements can sometimes be a challenge. For 190, some states require that your education must have been in that state (or 50% of it in that state, etc) - need to check specific occupation and state you're interested in applying in.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## wada (Feb 12, 2013)

this post is deleted.


----------



## smiley (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks mr. Northam...it's kinda hard to apply for subclass 190 visa coming from overseas....another question. What do you mean by this statement? Application submission for this expression of interest will be accepted from all state service employees unless stated otherwise in the advertisement? Does it mean that the only applicants who can apply for this are those coming from Australia? Thank you


----------



## shamur (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone know How much time it will require by DIAC to process 190 visa for University Lecturer occupation?

Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Smiley -

I have no idea what that statement is referring to... I didn't write it or post it...?


Shamur- 

We're seeing that from the time of visa application (ie, after invitation and visa application has been lodged) it's taking from 1-3 months for processing. Sometimes more, sometimes less, so no guarantees.

Hope this helps!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## shamur (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for your kind reply.


Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Shamur -

Sorry to hear of this. From the sounds of what you said, if you do not withdraw your application, they will refuse it. The problem here is that apparently (I haven't seen your documents so I cannot comment specifically on your case), ACS has been more generous in terms of recognising your employment than DIAC is being. It highlights a real problem in skilled migration application - the skills assessment organisations have their own sets of rules, and DIAC has their rules. These rules are not always in agreement, and many times are not consistent at all.

Unfortunately from what they're saying if you withdraw, you will have to decline the invitation, update your EOI to the University Lecturer occupation, and then get a new skills assessment as a University Lecturer from VETASSESS. Another option may be to withdraw, then re-lodge the EOI without claiming any of the University work experience if you have enough points from age, etc to qualify without the work experience - many people do not however.

The problem is that from DIAC's point of view, when they assess work experience, they match the work you did (position, duties, etc) to the duties of the ANZSCO code that you choose to apply under (software engineer). As those did not match, that's why they are apparently intending on refusing your application.

Wish I had better news - in theory you could put in a new EOI if you had enough points to qualify without claiming the University experience, but then things start getting complicated - you may wish to get professional advice at that point to look at your different options.

Sorry I don't have better news for you!

Best,

Mark Northam
Registered Migration Agent


----------



## shamur (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Northan,
Thanks for your reply. If you don't mind can I send my documents to you to look on it.

Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Shamur -

To have the time to properly assess your documents and all the facts of your case, a consultation would be best - see:

Northam & Associates - Professional Migration Consulting Session

We can conduct the consultation via Skype, phone, or at our offices in Sydney.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## shamur (Apr 5, 2013)

Dear Mark Northam,
I am happy to get the consultation via Skype or phone. But I want to do it as soon as possible. I also like to prepare a letter/reply to my CO from you to consider my overseas experiences. Please tell me the way how can I get this service from you and how much you will charge for that.

Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Shamur -

You can book an online consultation anytime - just go to the link Northam & Associates - Professional Migration Consulting Session and pick a date and time.

The one-hour consultation is $150 and you get a letter from me after the consultation outlining the visa option(s) that are the best fit for you and your situation.

Re: letter to CO, we can prepare that as well, would need to discuss with you what's involved during the consultation after seeing your documents in order to quote on that.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## shamur (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Mark Northam,
Can I do the online consultation today.

Regards


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Shamur -

It's family day at the beach today but I can fit you in - please email me directly at [email protected] and we'll work out a time.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## shamur (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Mark,
I have sent all necessary documents at [email protected].


----------



## Sunshine17 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi...

My Visa subclass 189 is currently under process... I have taken IELTS Academic test and provided the same in Visa application. 

I came to know that IELTS - General training should only be taken, unless the assessing body for our occupation request Academic test to be taken. 

I have positive ACS assessment and it does not state anything about IELTS. 
Am i safe with IELTS Academic ????


----------

